# Unions... The next big argument in Senate



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Like it or not, Obama's in the Whitehouse and the democrats are in control. Now they need to pay back their union buddy's. Last union meeting I went to, they were praising Obama like he was Jesus. Meanwhile, thousands of their members are out of work. They're all gun ho on Obama and democrats, but don't even give it a second though that the same clowns want amnesty for all the illegals stealing all American jobs.
.
Don't even want to talk about unions any more. They're bankrupting California. Not the building trades though, too many illegals stealing the jobs. Building trade unions in CA are a joke!


----------

